# SIMS Dublin



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

I am totally new to FF and just wanted to introduce myself!!  DH and I have recently found out that we need to have ICSI due to MFI (low count, motility, morphology and ASAs).  We are in Belfast and are currently looking at our options for treatment, one of them being SIMs in Dublin.

Does anyone have any experience of the clinic in general? Especially if you had to travel down to Dublin, did you find it added to the stress of it all? I haven't been for the initial consultation, but have sent back all the stuff a few weeks ago and am just waiting on a date for an appointment. 

Any info/guidance or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi happyfeet and welcome to ff .I am attending the rfc ,so have no experience of Simms ,but im sure that some of the other girls may have experience of it.Join into the NI thread and you may get your questions answered,i know that i got a lot of info from the other gals and its also good craic.
Ema


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Happy,
I am sorry but I also do not know a lot about SIMS ( but my friend had IVF there a few years ago and loved them and now has a lovely little girl )  anyway there is another web site and I know lots of the girls on it go to SIMS so maybe you could check it out too.
www.irishinfertilitysupportforums.ie
Bobo


----------



## happyfeet (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the replies, I will check out the other forum Bobo and will def head over to NI thread!  

Cheers


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi there Happy Feet

The only input i can give you is that i have been in contact with them for iui.

All my communication has been really positive and they are lovely to speak to. They seem to be able to let you speak to a fetility nurse at the drop of a hat. Which to me is impressive. And they are always happy to talk to you.

Angel83


----------



## MillieMac (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Girls, 

I've been attending Sims for a few years now. I find them great. They will give you a protocol that suits you. They don't have a standard protocol for all. I live in Dundalk and it takes me 1hr30mins to get there. It can take anything to 2-3hours in rush hour traffic. Your EC is booked before you cycle and they work backwards from that.

If you have any questions just ask and I'll help you out as best I can. 

Good luck!


----------

